# Pi's Gigaminx Solve: Turns Better than Expected



## ChrisBird (Dec 23, 2009)

This is his solve of it, 22 minutes or so.






It turned out much better than I expected to, and seems to be a decent puzzle now.
Your thoughts?

Now to convince James of C4Y to somehow implement this into his molds =p

~Chris


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 23, 2009)

That looks nice.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 23, 2009)

wow, that looks awesome


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Implement into the molds... or add a bag of dirt to all the DIY kits.

The mod looks pretty good, this video does make it look better than his documentary.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 23, 2009)

...

Or James could just make better molds?


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Dec 23, 2009)

or we could save the time complaining about how bad they are and put sand in it ourself


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 24, 2009)

Who would have thought to put DIRT in a cube to make it turn BETTER? Lol


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Who would have thought to put DIRT in a cube to make it turn BETTER? Lol



It wasn't only that. He sanded down the bases of the corners and middle edges.


----------



## Me (Dec 24, 2009)

sand is magic? 
I was very skeptical of this working on the gigaminx, I'm surprised to say the most.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 24, 2009)

didnt look like it did too much


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 24, 2009)

idk if I'd have the guts to try, but it definitely worked out quite well. The stickers and the video about them look excellent.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 24, 2009)

Remember I said in the description of the video,



> Note that this has little to do with the dirt. Stay tuned for a tutorial!



But for a sneak peak, you can look for a topic I started a few days ago on 
the TwistyPuzzles forum site.

Oh, & I'm editing the tutorial right now. I'll probably be up tonight. (By 10:30 pm MST)


----------



## ianini (Dec 24, 2009)

At the last 30 seconds or so of the video it popped and it sounded like you said "d*mn it."


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

ianini said:


> At the last 30 seconds or so of the video it popped and it sounded like you said "d*mn it."



All he said was "stay in."
Get your ears checked.


----------



## ianini (Dec 24, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > At the last 30 seconds or so of the video it popped and it sounded like you said "d*mn it."
> ...



*Listens closely*
Your right.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 24, 2009)

i cant believe i just watched that entire solve...


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i cant believe i just watched that entire solve...



WHY???

I watched the first minute, and the last minute. 1/11 of the solve. =p


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

I watched like 6 minutes, and then came here to read page 2.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 24, 2009)

idk i was just bored i guess. i dont have anything else to do at 3 AM. cept sleep, which i cant do right now for some reason


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 24, 2009)

ianini said:


> At the last 30 seconds or so of the video it popped and it sounded like you said "**** it."


What?! Where did you get that? I just listened to the last minute of the video & didn't any words that sounded like that. Believe, using language of anything more then "darn" is the farthest thing from my mind.

But I didn't see the cube pop either. What mark of the video are you referring too?


----------



## idpapro (Dec 24, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > At the last 30 seconds or so of the video it popped and it sounded like you said "**** it."
> ...



21:42


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

Somewhere around 21:40...

You lock-up and a piece come out slightly and you said "AAaahs.. stay in there."
When you don't pat attention much to the 'stay in there', it count of sounds like your swore, lol.


----------



## MW1990 (Dec 24, 2009)

You could easily get sub 20 if your Regular Megaminx solve was better... SFSOP ftw hehehe (star, f2l, s2l, oll (edges and corners), pll (edges and corners))


----------

